# Magic open until 5pm starting this weekend, March 15th



## billski (Mar 11, 2013)

Magic open until 5pm starting this weekend, March 15th

Yippee!

Maybe I'll drag myself in an hour later to give the snow a chance to soften.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2013)

Great idea....yesterday was one of those days where the skiing got better every run we took, not worse like is common.
We regretted having to leave the hill at 3:30 yesterday...was nice and warm and full on spring fest up there. Magic has a nice base right now---I wonder how long they plan to go?


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2013)

Magic has been doing this for a couple of years.  Only a couple other areas do this.  In my experience, they will do this until the snow is for all practical purposes gone.  The cool thing about Magic is that they have the flexibility that the bigger boys do not.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2013)

You think Magic has the flexibility or desire to stay open if revenue doesn't support it? That they would stay open on thin cover b/c that is the Magic way or their vibe/culture?
Don't get me wrong I'd like to see that...or I'd like to see all mtns do that but need to be realistic about the $$ side of things.
Yesterday seemed like they did well....B Lot was about half full and the lodge/bar seemed busy. Most chairs I saw on Red and Black had at least 1 skier on them at all times.

They increased their operating costs a lot this yr I'd have to think with the increased snowmaking/grooming efforts as well as getting Black running. I wonder how the cash inflow side of things has gone and would it support Early April operations? Time will tell I guess but here's hoping!


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> You think Magic has the flexibility or desire to stay open if revenue doesn't support it? That they would stay open on thin cover b/c that is the Magic way or their vibe/culture?


No, I do not.  That's Finance 101.  Been there done that.  I did not make myself clear.   In terms of flexibility I am referring to labor costs.  Flexibility doe not mean they will stay open.  It means they will have more choices than most.  They could ratchet back to Sat/Sun if they wanted to.  The fixed costs are done.  The variable cost is the only real expense this year.  

We don't know what their variable costs are so it's not worth speculating.  Is it truly only the passionate few?  My anecdotal report is  lot of families out this year on blues, greens, lesson and tubing.   Nice to see they have more options this year.  I'll bet revenue is up quite a bit over last year.  Again, I can't see the coffers, but I am starting to see the fringes of lift lines, or at least most chairs being full.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok I'm with you...I think we both agree that Magic is on the right path and this wknd highlighted what makes it so great.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 11, 2013)

Keeping people on mountain longer is certainly a help for revenue. While daily operating costs increase, it's only for an hour, and you're keeping people on the property longer where they can buy more food/drinks. Plus even the novelty of an extra hour of skiing is a draw for some skiers and can advertise itself - it got us talking about it.

Hoping I can back there once more this season!


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2013)

Agree.  To add to the argument:  The operating expense of snowmaking is done.  That variable cost are by and large over the heavy stuff.  The lifts have repaired.  It's probably still got to be paid for. 
  The groomer I presume is leased - if so, lease is over.  Heating, snow plowing and grooming should be just about over.  Labor is your biggest expense.  IMO, this is time to milk the gravy train!


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2013)

IIRC Saddleback does this as well in the spring
Magic has an Apres Band scheduled for Saturday 3/30 but no events after that---that likely doesn't mean anything but worth noting


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Does Magic also open an hour later like Sugarbush & Killington when they switch to a 5pm closing time? If they do that would keep labor costs relatively the same.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

Nothing was said but Platty was definitely running their tripple chair yesterday running after close time listed was 415, when I went to take my boots off it was like 420 and chairs were still going yesterday.


----------

